# Confimation people are dumb



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/20090420/sc_livescience/rainyweatherforecastsmisunderstoodbymany


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for confirming, I thought I might have been wrong. Turns out I was right and people are indeed dumb. Thanks again.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

but is that 20% or 80%


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

50% of people are dumb, 50% of people are smart, and 50% of people can't do math.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

hahahaha so funny


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Sickie, does that mean I should bring my umbrella to math class?



> Confimation people are dumb


The sad part is...they are still allowed to "multiply".


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

40% of all statistics are BS.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is an appropriate quote from Mark Twain:

Figures often beguile me, particularly when I have the arranging of them myself; in which case the remark attributed to Disraeli would often apply with justice and force: "There are three kinds of lies: lies, damned lies, and statistics."
- Autobiography of Mark Twain


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I got my degree in media...Twain's right!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I check my Blackberry, check the weather channel forecast, check the radar map, Roxy looks out the window.  (I'm the one who goes out without the umbrella)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

If you want to be tech about it. What is the percent at which the weather men or women can perdict rain or snow? I think they use one of those 8 balls to tell the weather. I think when they say 20% chance of snow on Tuesday, they might be guessing with that 8 ball I just brought up.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I think the weather man/woman should be paid based on their accuracy.


----------



## snowmand03 (Apr 10, 2009)

Monk said:


> 40% of all statistics are BS.


actually, 45% of all statistics you hear, are in fact, made up on the spot.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

where did you get that stat.


----------

